# Trip to Malaga



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am travelling to Malaga at the end of May for 16 days can someone please help with a route some motorway and some national roads  

I would like to also know how long from Calais it would take to get to Malaga plodding at 60-65mph :wink: 

Thanks in Advance  

Tony


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am planning this trip looking at routes and now more confused than ever :lol: not hard really :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We are planning on taking 5 nights to get to Mallaga starting next week, we are not planning on using any toll roads and are driving from Calais down towards Le Mans and then towards Poitiers, then Bordeaux. We plan to cross into Spain near to San Sebastian ( the only bit of toll road we are going to use) We are planning to stop near Burgos and then again just outside of Madrid and then onto Mallaga.

We are using Aires in France and a couple of camp sites in the ACSI book in Spain.

Glenn and his brother have made it through to Mallaga in 2 days in a car, but that was almost non stop and both of them taking a turn at driving, Glenn doesn't drive the motorhome and I don't like driving for more than 4 - 5 hours per day when I am on holiday

Tina


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I looked at that direction so I am on the right track thanks :? 

I was thinking of seeing if I could drive it in 4 whole days 3 nights from Calais what do you think :?: 

My wife may drive not sure yet as she has yet to drive our baby :lol: 

Do you know if the motorways are free around Madrid :?: 

  Thanks Again Tina for your Help


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Tony,

Last time we did this trip we used the free motorways around Madrid, I can't remember the number of it (Glenn isn't about to ask either) but it was almost like a ring road around the city and very easy to drive around.

It is very possible to drive down in 4 days and 3 nights, I just like to have a break in the evenings and wind down between drives. Glenn is a smoker so we have several stops for him to get out of the van for that :roll: the van is a No Smoking area :lol: 

We do try for an early ferry crossing to start with a good drive on the first day. I think this time our ferry will be full up due to the air travel problems, at least it is a short crossing so won't be too bad

Tina


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Madrid has toll roads which are worth doing as the road system around Madrid is fairly incomprehensible if you opt for avoiding the toll road. Other option is to go down via Salamanca and Seville as there is only one short €5.20 toll and it is a much prettier route. It depends where you are wanting to get to on the south coast
Rob


----------



## batchpatch (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi 
Look on autoroutes.fr this website is for french auto routes but also works out spain and uk routes with or without tolls. A quick check for your destinations from Calais to Malaga approx 1300 miles 230ls of diesel 1day+ 5hours hours constant driving cost of fuel about £250 I hope this helps


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
A few basic facts you decide
It's 1350 miles Calais to Malaga 
When I do it(on a fast trip) I take 2 days stopping at Bayone in France which is on the border and about half way.
I use French toll roads and the cost is about 90/100 euros (one way)but the roads are very good and you make very rapid progress.
I Spain there are less toll roads I don't use them as the toll free roads are very good even round Madrid ( exclude rush hour)but you may want to use sat nav can be confusing.I suggest you use the toll road in Spain just after Irun (border town)for the first few miles until you turn off for Burgos
I find that it's about 12 hours from Calais to Bayone including stops I travel at 120/130 KPH then 14 hours to Malaga roads in places slow you to 100/110.
The quickest route is
Calais, Rouen,LeMans.Poiteres,Bayone,Burgos,Madrid,Granada,Malaga
If your in a real hurry and have 2 drivers then it can be done in 24 hours.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for that, 
that seems to be the route that I have decided on and I would like to do it in 2 days as we only have 2 weeks 3 days of holidays before my wife needs to go back to work.

She has yet to drive the MH so will have to get her on the motorways here asap so she gets used to it for the trip but I feel we will only manage 100-110kph max 

Did you use an Aire at Bayone if so which one in the Aire book is is it please :?:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Because we tend not to stop until 9 or so at night aires are often full and campsites reception closed we stay in the F1 hotel Bayone was less than 30 euros and there is an automatic teller so you can arrive late as you like you can book on line.The hotels are all on the large runabout just as you get into the town only a few moments of the main road we find that very convienant when on a fast trip


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for that  

Biggest trip for us so far as the most to date is 2000 miles in one trip :roll:


----------

